# Survey Study of what Kills Deer



## Csquared (Sep 5, 2006)

*Am I looking at the correct varibles and would you contrubute*​
Yes enough varibles, Yes I'll tell about my deer233.33%Yes enough varibles, No to describing my deer hunt233.33%Not enought varibles, Yes I'll tell about my deer00.00%Not enought varibles, No to describing my deer hunt233.33%


----------



## Csquared (Sep 5, 2006)

You can't be serious...can you?

I see several problems that you may need to address. Who is qualified to determine when the deer actually dies? Twist rate and bullet rotational speed are not the same thing, and you left out a very important number if you plan to quantify energy transferred to the deer....the velocity that remains AFTER the bullet has been through the deer, just for examples.

I admire your eagerness, but I remind you hunting season is upon us so you shouldn't have THAT much time on your hands now!!!!!! :lol:

Good luck! :beer:


----------



## Csquared (Sep 5, 2006)

> Every deer I have ever field dressed; I knew had expired.


Good one! I like that :wink:

I was just thinking back to the days of the point system on ducks and why the body temp method was inadmissible in court to determine what order the ducks were killed. The deer is definitely dead after you open it...that is for sure, but how to tell if his heart stopped when he fell or a minute or two before you found him...who would know? :huh:

.....but I know what you meant :beer:


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

Holy buckets...  What are you doing, research for a Masters Thesis?...

I've killed em' with everything from 70 grain 243's to 350 grain 45-70's.
Put a hole through their pump station and they die, variables be damned...


----------



## Hick-From-Hell (Mar 18, 2008)

I am not voting, I am going to say that shooting them kills them, plain and simple.


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

To quote The drill instuctor in the Movie Full Meatal Jacket- "A rifle is a tool, it is not the rifle that kills it is a hard heart that kill's". So in short my rifle does not kill deer, I DO! :lol:


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

It is that little bullet that kills. I am only the cause.

It is hard to say on average. I would say blood loss (pressure) that kills most deer.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Acute lead poisoning is present in the deer I get.


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

> Acute lead poisoning is present in the deer I get.


Good God, don't eat those deer!!!! You might get lead poisoning too!!!! :wink:


----------



## deadyote (Nov 17, 2008)

7mm rem mag 300 win mag 458 win mag do a good job


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

This year I had 3 doe tags. Filled all three tags using 22-250 (55 gr. Trophy Bonded Bear Claws), 308 (165 gr. SGK), and a 45-70 (300 gr. HP). All went down in short order. Shoot what you like.


----------



## szm69 (Apr 28, 2006)

I gave you what I had, but some of the information you are asking for is pretty tough.


----------

